# My London Moonwalk



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2018)

I got to Clapham common and made my way into moonwalk city. It was a bit drizzly at the start and going by the weather forecast it would be wet all night. Luckily it stayed dry all night. I dropped my bag in the bag drop so I didnt have to carry it all night. I then entered the main rent and collected my food, veggie pasta or rice, essential but of carb loading. I had the veggie pasta which was delicious. There was 6 different starts to stagger the amount of people on the streets, I was in the second start. The first wave went and we made our way to the start area and we set off at 10.50 pm. Off we went! It was a good walk and I kind of enjoyed it. I noticed my feet were getting sore and made sure I dropped and kept an eye on these. I did end up with a blister on the bottom of each foot despite my efforts. I wasn't going to stop at The Royal Albert hall, as that's where I had to drop out last year, but I had too as I really needed a pee! Quick foot check whilst there and off I went with just over 8 miles to go. It was a struggle but I was determined to get there. 6 months ago Trevs mum was diagnosed with breast cancer, so I had more determination this year. I got to just past Battersea Station knowing that the last bit was uphill back to Clapham common. I was tired, emotional and broken. But I walked into Clapham common and prodded to the finish line. I crossed the finish line after 9 hours and 28 minutes (my target was 10 hours). I cried as I finished.
Here are a few pics from the night. Will I do it next year.......I don't know!


----------



## Amigo (May 13, 2018)

I’m not surprised you felt very emotional Stitch. This is an amazing triumph and you pushed yourself through the pain barrier to make it. I bet the atmosphere was great. Hope you’ve raised a good amount for a worthy cause


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 13, 2018)

Yay, well done Stitch.  Great pics.  Raising money for a great cause as well.  How many people were doing it with you?


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Absolutely fabulous Stitch! That's a truly fantastic achievement and I hope you are feeling very proud of yourself, because you deserve it!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2018)

There was 15,000 participants. I raised just under £500. The fastest woman finished in 3 hours 27 minutes, that's some power walking! I soaked my feet in a bowl of water when I got in. I really ache now. Trying to get off the sofa is fun! I'll be having a nice soak in the bath later.


----------



## Flower (May 13, 2018)

Brilliant Stitch   what a fantastic achievement and what a lot of steps!
Stay on the sofa for as long as you can


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2018)

After midnight I done 53437 steps!!! The problem is @Flower I get on the sofa I struggle to get off!!!


----------



## grovesy (May 13, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## scousebird (May 13, 2018)

Really, really well done stitch.  Be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2018)

Just had a lovely soak in the bath. Put some fresh blister plasters on. Still feel achy, I bet I'll feel it tomorrow!


----------



## Bloden (May 13, 2018)

Well done, well done, well done...that’s an amazing achievement, Stitch.


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2018)

Very good Stitch !  . The pic of Harrods has the shop I worked on, Busy around there on a working day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 13, 2018)

A fantastic achievement, you're brilliant!


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 13, 2018)

Well done, I think you deserved that lie down in the sofa.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 14, 2018)

Verery, very well done Stitch.  Far too many lives are blighted, if not worse, by cancer, so I'm sure your funds raised will be gratefully received, and I'm surer your M is increrdibly proud of you.

Does your employer do charrity fundrraising matching?  My old employer would do that, for an event such as you have done, up to a set amount, which, if I recall was £500, per person.  Yes, a very philanthropic (or tax efficient) company.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 14, 2018)

Well done what a great achievement. Enjoy your nice long soak you’ve definitely earned it


----------



## SB2015 (May 14, 2018)

Congratulations Stitch.
It must have been an amazing experience.
I hope your feet and the rest of you are recovering.


----------



## Lisa66 (May 14, 2018)

What a wonderful achievement, very well done! Hope you aren't suffering too much today.


----------



## stephknits (May 14, 2018)

A fantastic achievement, many congratulations


----------



## Stitch147 (May 15, 2018)

My legs don't feel too bad today but my feet really ache still. I'm keeping an eye on the blistered areas and making sure I change the plasters and put a fresh dressing over them each night. I might make an appointment with a chiropodist if they don't feel any better by the end of the week, just for peace of mind, but I know from past experience they will take a few days to feel better.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2018)

You're sounding in pretty good shape after completing such a tough challenge Stitch  Hope the blisters heal well, and quickly


----------



## Stitch147 (May 15, 2018)

Northerner said:


> You're sounding in pretty good shape after completing such a tough challenge Stitch  Hope the blisters heal well, and quickly


Thanks Northie, I still feel tired after being up for about 38 hours over the weekend but ive had 2 really good nights sleep so hopefully I'll be back to normal(ish) soon.


----------

